# Destiny Beta Thread



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 19, 2014)

For those who don't know, the Destiny Beta had started Thursday for PS4/PS3 users (and will start the 23rd for Xbox One/360 users), so I decided to make a universal Destiny Beta thread.

Here we will talk about the beta, our experiences, our thoughts on the game, and maybe some of you can set up a little meet up in the game if you so desire.




 

So...I suppose I'll start off.

I have the PS4 version and gameplay wise I found the game to be quite fun...when I could actually play the missions. For some reason, I kept getting disconnected from the Destiny servers every once a while, it got so bad that I could only finish 1 mission in 30-45 minutes of playing >.> I assume it was just a traffic problem (since my internet didn't drop out for anything else, and I did multiple PS4 network tests which stated it was stable and fine) so it's understandable. I'll be giving it a try later today again to hopefully complete a few more missions and such.

I also had some audio issues with the game, every now and again the audio would skip for a second or so during missions and running around the first city, wondering if anyone else was having the same issue?


----------



## soilxkirax (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey, Destiny Beta is great!
In regards to issues, I've had issues with the sound also cutting off or skipping sometimes, other than that connection has not been a problem on my end, we should schedule a meeting in Destiny!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been lucky enough to be included in the Alpha and the Beta. In my opinion the game feels like everything Skyrim did correctly placed into a mold of everything Halo did correctly with some Borderlands for flavor.

When I booted into the game, everything feels right. Just like it did in the Alpha. The movement is smooth, the guns kick, and enemies recoil when shot. The environments are beautiful, even if it is rusty old russia.

I really enjoy the new missions, Especially the ones that require you to defend a point for a set amount of time. They can make you feel quite epic in your own right.

Bugs, I really havent ran into any to speak of. Connectivity for me is fine, no audio hic ups, etc. I have lost fire teammates when jumping around the crucible, but nothing other than that.

Also lets take a minute to remember that I have the worlds greatest girlfriend. She has heard nothing but Destiny from me for the last 2 or 3 months, and when I told her I got into the Beta you can guess that she was "thrilled". My download started thursday at 4:30 and I didnt get to play till last night. She came over (after work mind you, instead of going home for a well deserved soak in the tub or something), just to see me play. And she brought me this :


Two slim jims, two cliff bars, pretzel M&Ms (the best kind), blue refresher (also the best kind), cheese puffs, and a jones soda root beer. The card contains puns about how this game is my Destiny.​​


----------



## soilxkirax (Jul 19, 2014)

It's definetely one of the best mashups ever!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh if anyone needs codes, ask any of us. I have 2 for PS4.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jul 19, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Oh if anyone needs codes, ask any of us. I have 2 for PS4.


If you still have one I would like one. Thanks.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 19, 2014)

I too got in the alpha and beta. I'm hooked! I want to see more and see how much galaxy we can explore. In the story the Ghost mentions different classes of jump ships can go to further systems so I'm hoping there is a whole load more planets.

Whats the deal with the locked moon mission?

I don't really have anything bad to say about the game which is very rare. It's a bit annoying when you clear an area, move forward a few steps, turn around and everything has respawned!

I found a place by the wrecked tanker ships where you can go down into a basement and there are some uber powerful enemies, 3 or 4 that can't be killed. When you shoot them it says IMMUNE only the grenade stun seems to effect them.


----------



## soilxkirax (Jul 19, 2014)

T-hug said:


> Whats the deal with the locked moon mission?
> .


 
 The moon mission is only for level 6 guardians I think xD


----------



## T-hug (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh I'm level 8 and it's still locked and says buy the game on 9/9.
Maybe it'll become unlocked later on.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 19, 2014)

T-hug said:


> Oh I'm level 8 and it's still locked and says buy the game on 9/9.
> Maybe it'll become unlocked later on.


 
That was what my friends and I surmised. We guess its there because we will get to go there eventually.


----------



## soilxkirax (Jul 19, 2014)

Maybe when the Xbox One beta launches?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 19, 2014)

Gave it a try earlier today, had gotten disconnected a few times...

Tried it again and it's been working alright since, so I guess it's just PSN issues.

I tried out one of the Versus matches, the matchmaking is terribad ._. My team consisted of 3 lvl 5's (along with myself) and 1 level 8, whereas the other team was just all level 8s ._. We were able to put up a little bit of a fight, but we still got straight pooped on in the end. I liked it, though, it was quite fun and the one map I played on was pretty nicely made.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Gave it a try earlier today, had gotten disconnected a few times...
> 
> Tried it again and it's been working alright since, so I guess it's just PSN issues.
> 
> I tried out one of the Versus matches, the matchmaking is terribad ._. My team consisted of 3 lvl 5's (along with myself) and 1 level 8, whereas the other team was just all level 8s ._. We were able to put up a little bit of a fight, but we still got straight pooped on in the end. I liked it, though, it was quite fun and the one map I played on was pretty nicely made.


 
In other news, Venus looks freaking beautiful


----------



## soilxkirax (Jul 19, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> In other news, Venus looks freaking beautiful


 Old Russia though.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 19, 2014)

soilxkirax said:


> Old Russia though.


 
Oh i never said old russia didnt look amazing. I cant WAIT to see more Venus and the redwood forest on Mars. 



Spoiler



FYI, adding "though" or "tho" to the end of a statement is a pet peeve of mine. Just letting you know  Cause I already kinda like you so dont ruin it!


----------



## soilxkirax (Jul 19, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> Oh i never said old russia didnt look amazing. I cant WAIT to see more Venus and the redwood forest on Mars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, sure xD
So, DESTINY later on? I'm at work right now :/


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 19, 2014)

I might be on later, find me. I am BortzANATOR, you know here and there.


----------



## soilxkirax (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds good, I'm soilxkirax on PSN, XBOX LIVE and GBATemp lawl


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 19, 2014)

My brother in law got me a code, am excited to play it on my PS3!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 20, 2014)

The matchmaking is kinda poor, but what do you expect with a level system. BUT, the competitive multiplayer is tons of fun to play. Im really really hooked. 

August is going to blow :sadbortz:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 20, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> The matchmaking is kinda poor, but what do you expect with a level system. BUT, the competitive multiplayer is tons of fun to play. Im really really hooked.
> 
> August is going to blow :sadbortz:


 
I definitely agree, the competitive stuff is immensely fun, especially when you get to level 8 and you fuck up all those nubs ;O;O;

But after being able to play the beta for quite a while, I have to say that I'm definitely going to pre-order this when I get the funds. Definitely going to be a good game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 20, 2014)

I really want to play but i'm worried about getting it on PS3 :[
I really don't feel like dealing with gameplay hiccups or anything. The downgrade in graphics isn't a big deal...

Would've bought a PS4+Destiny buuut my archery stuff cost a lot more than I expected.

EDIT: Whelp I forgot I could just pre-order on Amazon, try the beta, and cancel it if I don't like it.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 20, 2014)

I just read the lv. cap is 20 in the full game ugh!
Not sure how I feel about that.

Also I found an enemy vehicle with GUNS called a _Pike_:







Anyone know if and where you can buy new dances? Sure I've seen people doing different ones.

I've done all missions on every difficulty setting, played a bit of MP and bought a new Sparrow... not much else to do so I hope they add more content this week!

[-EDIT-]
The BETA is now down for 2 days and I just learned that today is the 45th anniversary of the Moon landing, so maybe that mission will unlock when it's back on..?

https://twitter.com/bungie/status/491399081265487872


----------



## T-hug (Jul 23, 2014)

BETA is live again. I didn't know loot was accessible across all characters.  Pretty sweet!
I'm torn between Titan and Warlock for when the full game is out.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 23, 2014)

T-hug I dont know if you can get new ones, but I am pretty sure dancing is based on your race and sex. So Awoken dance differently than Exo, and Awoken males dance differently than awoken females.

I think at first I'll be maxing out a Titan for the crucible, but after that the other two.

In fact, once i get done doing a race of each, I'll go back and mix up race and class again. There are 18 different character combos.

Male human titan
male human hunter
male human warlock

male awoken titan
male awoken hunter
male awoken warlock

Male exo titan
male exo hunter
male exo warlock

Then all over again with females.
I dont think ill be able to keep all of them, thanks to there only being 3 character slots, so ill have to have a rotation going lol

What do we know about the planets we can visit? Earth, the moon, venus, and mars for sure. There is mention of mercury being a garden planet in the opening cinematic, but who knows if that will be available soon. I remember some chatter about possibily a moon of Jupiter ( which I always thought was cheap. Why not a city ON jupiter? Like Bespin from star wars ) ? There is that old space station out by saturn too. I am much more certain I remember an official source saying that was going to be explorable.

How do you guys think the 10 life cycle of this game is going to work out, first, distribution wise? Do you think we are going to be play off of the same base disk (the one you will be getting in september) in 10 years when we are getting the last piece of 2024 DLC? Or will Bungie keep things alive with new games like the Halo series, with updated mechanics every 2 or 3 years?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats for the PlayStation gamers who always wanted to play Halo, now they've finally got it and even better is that it's developed by the real devs of it. Now if only Sony could get Crash Bandicoot for PS4/Vita it would pretty much seal the deal. 8)


----------



## T-hug (Jul 23, 2014)

@Bortz I think we will just be able to explore our own Solar System initially,  with just the 13 (?) Planets and Moon. Maybe we'll then get better jump ships and be able to warp to The Fallen's home system or The Traveller's system.
I watched or read an interview that this first game of Destiny won't give us any closure and that there will be more games like every other year with DLC in the gap years.

In Warframe you can only explore our own system and that game is massive so if Destiny even has half of the locations of that I'll be happy due to the overall quality of the experience. 
I'm not one to shell out on DLC unless it's huge like The Shivering Isles so I hope Bungie get it right and Activision don't try to fleece us.
Will be on later if you want to team up or something. I got all the gold chests if you need any it unlocks a class specific Sparrow. Mine was yellow!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 23, 2014)

T-hug said:


> @Bortz I think we will just be able to explore our own Solar System initially, with just the 13 (?) Planets and Moon. Maybe we'll then get better jump ships and be able to warp to The Fallen's home system or The Traveller's system.
> I watched or read an interview that this first game of Destiny won't give us any closure and that there will be more games like every other year with DLC in the gap years.
> 
> In Warframe you can only explore our own system and that game is massive so if Destiny even has half of the locations of that I'll be happy due to the overall quality of the experience.
> ...


 
What it stated that each planet would have multiple places to land? Like no just old russia on earth, werent there some other playable places too?


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 23, 2014)

Final can put my 2 cents in now that it's on Xbox One. Not much to as though, as already said its a fantastic beta experience, but definitely still has it's hiccups. Something I also noticed in playing compared to the PS4 version is some notable frame dropping in certain areas of the game. Hopefully a beta issue and not a hardware limitation.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 23, 2014)

Well I'd be surprised if it were just Russia, I know there is an 'Old Chicago' but whether it's PvE or PvP we'll have to see!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice to this game receiving favourable reviews from the GBATemp community. I'm planning on buying the Destiny PS4 bundle this fall and didn't want to be stuck with another sub-par FPS entry.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 23, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Nice to this game receiving favourable reviews from the GBATemp community. I'm planning on buying the Destiny PS4 bundle this fall and didn't want to be stuck with another sub-par FPS entry.


 
Its anything but subpar. And that is coming from someone who doesnt really frequent the shooter genre.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 24, 2014)

it really looked kinda generic by the early trailers but now that I tried it on PS4 I can say that is fantastic.
created a female Awoken Warlock and reached level 6. I did find it very similar to Borderlands(the first one) but with a more deep system and story, you can even level up your equipment. I'm not very convinced with the MMORPG aspect(always preferred playing alone if no friends were online, even in my RO days), but sure looks interesting.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 24, 2014)

I've pretty much reached the max you can do in the beta, so I've haven't played much recently, but I think I'm gonna try out another class before the beta ends (on Sunday )


----------



## T-hug (Jul 24, 2014)

Don't forget to at least login on the 26th to get the free emblem for use in the full game! Also I am expecting more stuff to appear in the last day or so, hopefully that damn Moon mission!

In case you didn't know anyone can now try the BETA, you don't need a key as of yesterday.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, Last night was my last time to play the Beta. I am going camping this weekend and wont be back till sunday. I think the Beta ends Saturday at midnight soooo


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 25, 2014)

The beta is open for everyone but honestly I'm not even going to give it a try considering I don't like shooters very much. Power Stone 2 and Rayman Legends is my gaming treat.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 25, 2014)

Gave the beta a go this morning on my PS4 and I'm pleasently surprised by the game. I get a lot of Borderlands vibe, which is good!

Level cap 20? Is that true?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 25, 2014)

Level 20 is a soft cap that is reached with XP. After that you increase levels using some Light Stones or something, it's more of a loot upgrade mechanic and I've seen screens of level 31 players on the Bungie site.



Spoiler: Lv.21


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 25, 2014)

Honestly I don't think I care that much about the story or anything at all. I've been playing it quite a bit since I haven't had much to do, so I've already leveled my warlock and my titan to level 8, and my hunter is sitting at level 5. The camera sensitivity feels very weird to me, it might be because it is similar to Halo, however, I haven't really every played any Halo games besides CE on the PC. It sort of ruined the game for me at first, but as my friend kept urging me to play with him I kind of got used to it. I think I've gotten pretty good in the crucible, as I always manage to rack up around 6000~7000 points in a good game, and maybe 4000~5000 in a decent one. I didn't care too much at first for the strikes/dungeons or whatever, however, I find myself randomly playing them when I get bored of crucible. Before I played the game, I could not care any less for the game at all, but once my friend gave me a spare beta key and had me try it out, it isn't really too bad. I don't plan on buying the game, but my friend is going to buy the digital edition and will gameshare it to me, so maybe I'll buy the DLC for us when it comes out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2014)

T-hug said:


> I just read the lv. cap is 20 in the full game ugh!
> Not sure how I feel about that.


 

Well, it can work.

I'm not quite sure how the game plays but Guild Wars capped at lvl 20 so the game didn't focus on grinding. Perhaps after lvl 20 you'll have the build you'll want, but the focus shifts to equipment and tactics. I'm assuming it's so you can get all the skills and playstyle you want early in the game without having everything finally accessible to you by the time you're near the end.

Again, I haven't played Destiny or anything, but this could be there intention. I'd rather have the game shift away from grinding anyway.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 26, 2014)

Destiny is serious business:




The moon map will be open tonight 9-11pm BST afaik! You must also log in at this time to get free emblem for the full game.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2014)

Just my luck


----------



## T-hug (Jul 26, 2014)

The moon is open now!
I'll up a vid after.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 27, 2014)

I did found some interesting stuff on the moon wandering on a temple in the opposite side of the mission.
encountered 2 hollowed knight level 12


Spoiler











and when killed the 2nd(with a melee to the face like a man. even when I'm a female awoken warlock, but still)


Spoiler










also in the depths of the temple found a loot chest with an emblem


Spoiler










I'm still exploring, this place is huge.

EDIT: the moon level is closed again, I explored pretty much everything and got 2 of the 5 golden chests.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 27, 2014)

I loved it it was a beautiful level!  I captured the entire mission but it's like 1.5GB total to upload.  Might just up the first 15 mins so you can see the scenery.  I spent a few minutes just watching Earth rotate lol.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 28, 2014)

beta has ended 
I really enjoyed the beta, at first I had my doubs but now is a must buy.



Spoiler: pics of my main weapons






















my favorite is the scout rifle, the rest where used on specific situations.

also a random video


Spoiler


----------



## Ulieq (Jul 28, 2014)

I played for about 5minutes, then it sayd my beta time is over, wait until release, wtf.  What a stupid game.  And did you notice, the water doesn't even show waves when you walk on it.  Ghettony.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2014)

I totally missed being able to go to the moon. I hear it was pretty awesome. I am kinda bummed we didn't get to fight Cabal aliens yet (the ones that look like war hammer characters) I could have sworn I saw them in the beta announcement videos. Oh well. More to look forward to in the real game. Guys dont let me forget to preoder my white destiny ps4


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 28, 2014)

Ulieq said:


> I played for about 5minutes, then it sayd my beta time is over, wait until release, wtf. What a stupid game. And did you notice, the water doesn't even show waves when you walk on it. Ghettony.


 
It's so difficult to look up the beta date and when it's ending.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2014)

Sakitoshi where did you get that Cydonia AR3?  I've grinded all over the BETA for that but it never dropped, it was supposedly the best weapon avilable in the BETA.



Spoiler: Don't Read This If You Don't Want To Be Spoiled



Crucible Maps
Earth:

Twilight Gap
Rusted Lands
Exodus Blue
Moon:

First Light
The Anomaly
Mars:

Bastion
Firebase Delphi
Blind Watch
Venus:

Asylum
Shores of Time
Mercury:

The Burning Shrine
(All maps include Clash, Skirmish, Rumble, Control, and Salvage game modes)
Crucible Game Types

Trials of Osiris (Skirmish): 3v3. You have caught the eye of Osiris. Venture to Mercury and prove yourself as one of the Crucible’s elite. Only the worthy may face the Trials of Osiris, for only the worthy are strong enough to endure what is to come. A string of victories will earn great rewards – but lose three times and you’re out.
Iron Banner: 6v6. Champions are born in battle. Prove your might and earn the respect of the Lords of Iron.
The Grand Arena (Rumble): 3v3. Prove your merit to the New Monarchy in pure combat. You against all. Hone your Light by challenging your fellow Guardians in a fight for survival.
Dead Sectors (Control): 6v6. Dead Orbit desires new territories to expand their reach beyond the City. Fight for control of strategic battle zones. Hold your ground to gain the momentum.
Ancient Relics (Salvage): 3v3. The Arachs of Dead Orbit covet rare artifacts. Secure and defend the Relics to claim the secrets of our past.
Executor’s Challenge (Skirmish): 3v3. New Monarchy seeks those capable of reclaiming the frontier, one battle at a time. A focused engagement between two fireteams. Teamwork is your greatest weapon.
Eternal War (Clash): 6v6. The Future War Cult seeks champions who can face the inexorable future. Form an alliance and fight for supremacy across the ruins of our old worlds.
Machines of War (Combined Arms): 6v6. Heed the call of the Future War Cult and master war on a massive scale. Coordinate vehicles and your ground game to control the battlefield and rout your opponents.
Social

The Tower
Exploration Areas

Venus: Ishtar Sink
Earth: Old Russia
Moon: Sea of Storms
Mars: Meridian Bay
Raids

Venus: Vault of Glass (levels 27, 30, 31)
Story Missions
Earth:

A Guardian Rises (level 1)
Restoration (levels 2, 5)
The Dark Within (levels 3, 6)
The Warmind (levels 4, 7)
The Last Array (levels 5, 8)
Moon:

The Dark Beyond (levels 6, 9)
The Sword of Crota (levels 7, 10)
The World’s Grave (levels 7, 10)
Shrine of Oryx (levels 8, 11)
Chamber of Night (levels 8, 11)
The Reef (Asteroid Belt):

The Awoken (level 10)
A Key Awaits (level 12)
Venus:

A Stranger’s Call (levels 10, 12)
Ishtar Collective (levels 10, 12)
The Archive (levels 11, 13)
Scourge of Winter (levels 11, 13)
Eye of a Gate Lord (levels 12, 14)
Mars:

Exclusion Zone (levels 15, 17)
The Garden’s Spire (levels 16, 18)
A Rising Tide (levels 17, 19)
The Buried City (levels 17, 19)
The Black Garden (levels 18, 20)
Story Challenges 

Earth: The Queen’s Wrath (Kill Order; level 24)
Strikes
Random:

Vanguard Eagle launches a random strike at level 18
Vanguard Viper launches a random strike at level 20
Vanguard Wolf launches a random strike at level 22
Vanguard Tiger launches a random strike at level 24
Earth:

Nightfall: The Devils’ Lair (levels 22, 26, 28)
The Devils’ Lair (levels 6, 8)
Moon:

Nightfall: The Summoning Pits (levels 22, 26, 28)
The Summoning Pits (level 12)
Venus:

Nightfall: The Nexus (levels 22, 26, 28)
Nightfall: Winter’s Run (levels 22, 26, 28)
The Nexus (level 14)
Winter’s Run (level 14)
Mars:

Nightfall: Cerberus Vae III (levels 22, 26, 28)
Cerberus Vae III (level 18)
Dust Palace (level 18)
Note: The “Nightfall” strikes may open up for limited times on rotation, rather than being available at all times
Items

262 helmets
178 chest armors
217 class items
244 gauntlets
181 leg armors
169 primary weapons
120 special weapons
85 heavy weapons
74 ships


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2014)

I didnt play as much as I wish I could have, i am so bummed I totally missed the moon.

Also I am really really excited to get my hands on exotic weapons


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 28, 2014)

I didn't play much. I think I got to level 5 or so...but I just wanted to confirm it works well on PS3 and that I liked the gameplay. Definitely keeping my pre-order and will play the crap out of Destiny at launch. Kinda wish I could afford a PS4 but meh, spent a crapton on my archery equipment and so a PS4 is a biiit less viable.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 28, 2014)

T-hug said:


> Sakitoshi where did you get that Cydonia AR3? I've grinded all over the BETA for that but it never dropped, it was supposedly the best weapon avilable in the BETA.


can't remember, most likely it was a encrypted random drop or maybe a golden chest. what I remember is that was after I reached level 8 and started wandering but before the moon, so in old Russia it seems. a friend also had the same auto rifle, both of us explored all the cosmodrome(I even got past a cave full of level ?? enemies) and got all 5 golden chests.
now you make me worried if I'll be able to find my Trax Mallus III in the full game.

the game looked OK on PS3, but the PS4 version is that beautiful that the PS3 version looks like crap. I don't want to see the X360 version, I have the impression that can give me ocular cancer if I do. if someday the game gets ported to PC I'll be waiting with a briefcase full of cash.





Ulieq said:


> I played for about 5minutes, then it sayd my beta time is over, wait until release, wtf. What a stupid game. And did you notice, the water doesn't even show waves when you walk on it. Ghettony.


the water does have ripples on PS4, but are textures not polygons.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> if someday the game gets ported to PC I'll be waiting with a briefcase full of cash.


The spiteful part of me really hopes this never comes to PC.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if we will be able to use our beta character with the full game?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 29, 2014)

Everything is voting reset for the final release


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 29, 2014)

SpaceJump said:


> Does anyone know if we will be able to use our beta character with the full game?


 
the characters were deleted at the moment of the closure. if you go to bungie.net to check your profile it says that your account haven't played Destiny...
wait... just checked bungie.net and my character is there... I don't know what to think now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 29, 2014)

They haven't said anything about whether they transfer over or not yet. 

I wouldn't mind, though, since level-wise it only takes a few hours to get back to level 8, and equipment wise you're going to find stronger stuff anyways...


----------



## T-hug (Jul 30, 2014)

4,638,937 people played the Destiny beta, Activision announced this morning in a press release. Says Activision exec Eric Hirshberg: "This is the biggest beta of this console generation by a wide margin and the largest console beta ever for a new video game IP to date."


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice. I wonder how many people will end up playing the final game?


----------



## T-hug (Jul 31, 2014)

See a LV29 Titan in action:

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/07/31/destiny-what-a-level-29-badass-looks-like-a-ign-first?

LOVE the flying knee!  Titan Exo FTW!


----------

